# Sad day in the Rescue community



## JollyGreen (Jun 10, 2010)

DOD Identifies Air Force Casualties
  The Department of Defense announced today the deaths of four airmen who were supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

  They died June 9, near Forward Operating Base Jackson, Afghanistan, in a helicopter crash. Killed were:

  Staff Sgt. Michael P. Flores, 31, of San Antonio, Texas, assigned to the 48th Rescue Squadron, Davis-Monthan Air Force Base, Ariz.

  1st Lt. Joel C. Gentz, 25, of Grass Lake, Mich., assigned to the 58th Rescue Squadron, Nellis Air Force Base, Nev.

  Staff Sgt. David C. Smith, 26, of Eight Mile, Ala., assigned to the 66th Rescue Squadron, Nellis Air Force Base.

Senior Airman Benjamin D. White, 24, of Erwin, Tenn., assigned to the 48th Rescue Squadron, Davis-Monthan Air Force Base.

Blue skies gents,

"These things we do, That others may live."


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 10, 2010)

Rest in peace, sincere condolences to family, friends and comrades...


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 10, 2010)

RIP Brothers


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 10, 2010)

Very sorry for your losses.  Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## rlowery60 (Jun 10, 2010)

RIP Warriors


----------



## tova (Jun 10, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Dame (Jun 10, 2010)

It just hit the news here in Vegas. So very sad. Rest in Peace, Airmen.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 10, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 10, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## formerBrat (Jun 10, 2010)

RIP Warriors


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 10, 2010)

RIP


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2010)

Damn. Blue Skies.


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 11, 2010)

RIP Brothers!!! Thank you is just never going to mean enough!


----------



## Muppet (Jun 11, 2010)

Rest in peace.

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you for your sacrifice for us...


----------



## Rapid (Jun 11, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jun 11, 2010)

They're my boys.  They were phenominal operators.  i love and miss you all


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 11, 2010)

JustAnotherJ said:


> They're my boys.  They were phenominal operators.  i love and miss you all



Condolences on your loss.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 11, 2010)

Shit when did this happen? Blue Skies Green Feet Warriors......


----------



## Bellona (Jun 11, 2010)

RIP Warriors! My prayers go out to the families.


----------



## txpj007 (Jun 11, 2010)

two days ago...official name release to the public came out today.  official reason for crash isnt being put out yet.  the talibans statements about it fucking fired me up yesterday....FUCK the taliban.  RIP brothers...see you in Valhalla...


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 11, 2010)

JustAnotherJ said:


> They're my boys.  They were phenominal operators.  i love and miss you all


Just saw this post JAJ.  Again so very sorry for your losses.  My sincere condolences to you.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 11, 2010)

Coldonences JAJ on your loss bro.

F.M.


----------



## elle (Jun 11, 2010)

Rest In Peace.   Terribly saddened, my condolences to their families and friends.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry for your lose PJ's, Rest Easy Brothers. Condolences to all family and friends.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 11, 2010)

JustAnotherJ said:


> They're my boys.  They were phenominal operators.  i love and miss you all



Prayers out to you, JAJ, and to all affected by their loss.

LL


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jun 11, 2010)

Never quit


----------



## Teufel (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about these terrible events.  RIP


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 12, 2010)

I knew these men personally, and went through most of my first year as a young pup with them. Rest in Peace, brothers. You are gone, not forgotten. NO ONE gets left behind.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 12, 2010)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 12, 2010)

RIP Warriors


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jun 14, 2010)

Rest in Peace


----------



## AWP (Jul 6, 2010)

Capt. Wisniewski has passed away. 

Blue Skies.

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=13679



> The Department of Defense announced today the death of an airman who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> 
> Capt David A. Wisniewski, 31, of Moville, Iowa, died July 2 of wounds sustained June 9 in a helicopter crash near Forward Operating Base Jackson, Afghanistan.  He was assigned to the 66th Rescue Squadron, Nellis Air Force Base, Nev.
> 
> For further information related to this release, please contact the Nellis Air Force Base public affairs office at 702-652-2750.


----------



## pardus (Jul 6, 2010)

RIP Sir...


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jul 7, 2010)

There are many people who owe Wiz their life.  No, he wasn't a PJ...but he was the ideal PJ's Pilot.  He did what was right, risk be damned, that others may live.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 7, 2010)

JustAnotherJ said:


> There are many people who owe Wiz their life.  No, he wasn't a PJ...but he was the ideal PJ's Pilot.  He did what was right, risk be damned, that others may live.



Sorry for your loss bro, be safe.
RIP Capt.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Jul 8, 2010)

Rest in blessed peace.


----------



## AWP (Jul 13, 2010)

JAJ, it may be of little consolation, but a number of the fixed-wing pilots and crew here at BAF have a "PEDRO 66" patch on their flight suits.

Lest we forget.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of this fine bunch of heroes...

*THAT OTHERS MAY LIVE*


----------



## ZmanTX (Jun 9, 2015)

Rest in peace Gentlemen. Never forgotten.


----------

